
Ask HN: Have you converted to software engineering from another profession? - GFuller
I&#x27;m a 26 year old living in Aberdeen, Scotland. I graduated with a mechanical engineering degree (masters) in 2012 and having been working in the oil industry as a subsea installation analyst since then.<p>While my work can be interesting, I&#x27;ve had a fascination with writing software since midway through my degree. I started out building websites for family friends. This progressed to writing optimisation software for my degree projects. The work I did at university got me a more technical role in the oil industry where I was promised I could occasionally write software to solve specific problems and automate 3rd party software used for subsea installation. I ended up writing a program that the whole department is reliant on for their work. Unfortunately, the boss that originally hired me has left, he was the only one that had an appreciation for engineers who could also code.<p>In addition to all this I have built a variety of web apps in my spare time. Most of these have had very little attention, but a couple (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flutter.social, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanlab.io) have been featured on Product Hunt (not that featuring on PH is any measure of success).<p>So, I&#x27;m currently at a crossroads in my career. I either continue as an engineering analyst in the oil industry or convert to software engineering. The conversion to software engineering is the basis of my question.<p>Has anyone reading this converted from another engineering discipline to software engineering? If so, how has that played out for you?<p>I am somewhat stuck in the north of Scotland so I think remote work or freelancing is my only real option. What is the best way to go about getting into this? And is it possible to ease into contract&#x2F;freelance work from salaried work.<p>For those of you in the UK, is it worth getting some sort of accreditation? If so, what?<p>I&#x27;d really appreciate any guidance on this and would most of all like to hear from anyone who has gone through a similar transition.
======
SQL2219
how I did it:

degree BS Mech Eng to Manufacturing Eng

I saw an opportunity to create software around a specific manufacturing
problem and started my own software biz. sold after 10 years and started
working as an employee in software related positions.

~~~
GFuller
Thanks for your answer.

Out of interest, were you working in a manufacturing position when you wrote
the software for your business or did you spot the opportunity from the
outside?

~~~
SQL2219
I noticed the opportunity from within, and I jumped ship and went for it. But
that was a different time because I was young, no kids or typical bloated
American overhead.

~~~
GFuller
That's cool. Unfortunately, I do have overheads, not kids, but enough to
prevent me jumping straight out of work into a startup business.

------
kelukelugames
I converted from EE. I'm doing well.

~~~
GFuller
Good for you! :)

Do you have any advice?

~~~
kelukelugames
Programming is way easier than real engineering. Keep that in mind as you
study and prepare. ;)

~~~
GFuller
That's an interesting statement. Why do you think programming is easier than
'real' engineering?

